# New aquarium queries



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Hello, I'm new here and this is my first "proper" post. A little background to the situation: sadly, I am one of those people who bought goldfish, without doing any prior research, and expecting them to be "easy" pets. I have made a mistake, and now I always do research before getting a new pet. Anyway, I currently house my two fantails in a 8-10L bowl (yes, I know, I am terrible), and have ordered a new tank just a few days ago. I am eagerly awaiting it's arrival, as it is a 98L tank, which I hope will make my fish much happier.

So, as I wait for my tank to arrive (was supposed to today...), I've decided to post a few questions, so that I can start cycling the tank as soon as possible.

I'm reading about fishless cycling, and have just ordered a liquid test kit on amazon (much cheaper than shops...), and the website also says I need a source of ammonia. I was going to just use fish food, but apparently that can take longer. So I was wondering, where can I get an appropriate source of ammonia? I've searched the Pets at Home website, and they don't seem to have anything like that. Can you order anything online, or can you maybe get them in small fish stores?

Apparently, my new tank won't come with an air pump, so I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good (but relatively cheap, or at least not too expensive ) one for a 98L tank?

Also, as a side note, my boyfriend would like to add more fish to the new tank. I told him that we can't add any goldfish, as we would need a much bigger tank, but is there a possibility to add any smaller fish?

I think that's all for now, but I probably will have more questions about cycling once I receive my tank, since I've never done it before (I know, I'm terrible ). Thanks a lot for all advice in advance


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sure people have mentioned boots in the past for pure ammonia.... I might be wrong but Its worth a shot.
I've got a 94ltr running with a small air pump. Cost £16 from Dobbies. It's the wee extremely silent interpet 1... they don't do many anyway...
I wouldn't add more fish...98 is pretty ideal for 2 fancies... but If u wanted more Id say go for 6-8 window types.... a smaller shoaling fish.... 

Good luck!!!
heather.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I wouldn't bother cycling the new tank to be honest! 

Keeping them in the 10 litre while the new tank cycles is riskier than putting them straight into the big tank, in my opinion. In the small tank the ammonia & nitrite will build up very quickly as it is such a tiny volume of water, whereas in the big tank it will take much longer and you will have more margin for error. So long as you keep a close eye on the water parameters and do water changes as necessary, you should be fine 

98L won't be big enough for two fantails for their whole lives, they will outgrow it so eventually you will need an even bigger tank (around 150L should be fine). But it will do nicely for the moment and is much better than 10L . Obviously this also means that you cannot put any other fish in there with the goldies, as it is just not big enough. To be honest though, there aren't really any other fish that you can put with goldfish anyways.

Congrats on the new tank & good luck with it all


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for your replies! I was thinking about cycling the new tank as, sadly, my goldfish have lived in their small bowl for around two years, so I just assumed 6-8 more weeks won't "hurt" them. But I would actually prefer to put them in straight away, if possible. How should I go about it then? Just checking ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels and do water changes if they get too much?

And, yeah, think I'll just stick with having my two goldies in the tank, so thanks again for that advice


----------

